# Calling India Toll Free Number from Australia



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi All,

How do I make calls to Indian toll free number from Australia?

For eg. how do I make calls to the below Axis Bank toll free numbers from Australia?

1-800-209-5577
1-800-103-5577

Prefixing +91 doesnt help.

Thank you


----------



## alancorner (Jul 10, 2014)

As far as I am aware you cannot ring a toll free number in another country from Australia unless the company you are ringing have given you a specific number.


----------

